# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Krups Xp 2000 προβλημα νερου και μπιλιες

## Therissos

Kαλησπερα,εχω την Krups xp2000 αγορασα τη κανατα 25e και δεν ετρεχε νερο στο γαλλικο,την ανοιξα για να καθαρισω τα λαστιχακια και το ενα το εκοψα,αγορασα αλλο  :frown:  αλλα στο παλιο μεσα ειχε 2 πλαστικα με μια κοκκινη μπιλια μεσα,τα οποια ειναι σπασμενα,αυτα χρειαζονται?Η να βαλω σκετο το λαστιχο το καινουργιο? Εχω δωσει 31 ευρω και δεν εχω μηχανη ακομα...  :frown:   Στην φωτογραφια εχω σημαδεψει σε ποιο μερος ηταν οι μπιλιες.Καλες Γιορτες και Καλη Χρονια να εχουμε

----------


## studio52

Αν και ισως εχεις βρει την λυση , να σου πω Στεφανε πως χρειαζεται να βαλεις οπως ηταν στο παλιο λαστιχενιο σωληνακι τα δυο πλαστικα με την μπιλια στο ενα το πλαστικο το οποιο ειναι η βαλβιδα και δεν επιτρεπει στο να γυρναει το νερο πισω στο δοχειο .  επισης να ελενξεις την μπιλια αν τυχον εχει φθαρει και εχει ακανονιστο σχημα γιατι ετσι σιγουρα θα εχεις καποια επιστροφη του νερου με αποτελεσμα να αργει να εχεις γαλλικο καφε .  η βαλβιδα πρεπει να μπει μεσα στο σωληνακι με την σωστη φορα .  επισης να ξερεις οτι πιθανον να σου εχει αλλοιωθει το εσωτερικο κελυφος της καφετιερας ( φαινεται στην φωτογραφια εκει που κουμπωνουν ολα τα σωληνακια ) και αυτο εκτος του οτι φαινεται με το ματι το καταλαβαινεις επισης οταν ανοιγεις τα καπακια απο πανω για να βαλεις νερο , μπορει να ανοιγουν με καποια δυσκολια .  οποτε καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αλλαξεις και το κελυφος γιατι αμα υπαρξει μεγαλη αλλοιωσει δεν θα σου κουμπωνει σωστα το δοχειο νερου του εσπρεσο και θα εχεις προβλημα .  αν δεν εχει προβλημα το εσωτερικο κελυφος σου προτεινω να μην την δουλευεις ταυτοχρονα και με τις δυο λειτουργιες της ( και εσπρεσο και γαλλικο ) για να μην υπαρχει μεγαλη θερμοκρασια εσωτερικα της μηχανης η οποια θερμοκρασια ευθυνεται για την αλλοιωση στο εσωτερικο κελυφος

----------

